# RTNETLINK answers: No such file or directory

## Chili0_

While restart net, always got the error.

```

RTNETLINK answers: No such file or directory

Error talking to the kernel

```

I have tried kernel-4.12.12 and kernel-4.14.0, same, drive me crazy.

```

mini ~ # /etc/init.d/net.enp1s0f0 restart

 * Stopping XX-Net ...

 * samba -> stop: smbd ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * samba -> stop: nmbd ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Stopping nginx ...                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Unmounting network filesystems ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Bringing down interface enp1s0f0

RTNETLINK answers: No such file or directory

Error talking to the kernel

 * Bringing up interface enp1s0f0

 *   192.168.0.199 ...                                                                                            [ ok ]

 *   Adding routes

 *     default via 192.168.0.1 ... 

```

lspci -k | grep -i -A2 ethernet

```

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Limited NetXtreme BCM57766 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Broadcom Limited NetXtreme BCM57766 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe

        Kernel driver in use: tg3

01:00.1 SD Host controller: Broadcom Limited BCM57765/57785 SDXC/MMC Card Reader (rev 01)

```

My kernel config:

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/Aa5GIFm7wA3aCiJIXptD/

dmesg output

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/ZmdS0imzdqRWOGYhNB9q/

[Moderator edit: changed [quote] tag to [code] tag to preserve output layout. -Hu]

----------

## dufeu

I'm seeing the same issue and I'm not convinced it's a problem with the kernel.

When I upgrade my kernels, I always keep the previously working kernel and include it when I run grub-mkconfig. This way, if the new kernel blows up on me, I can always reboot back into the old kernel.

In this case, I still see these messages on two of my PCs regardless if I use my new build kernel or my prior kernel.

In your LAN setup, are you hooked directly to your Internet router? If you go through two or more switches to get to your router, I'm curious to know if you're having a problems pinging your router and what your /etc/conf.d/net configuration looks like. You can read more about what I'm seeing here.

----------

## krinn

see: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8033710.html#8033710

----------

## necktwi

well, then I'll just ignore the message.

----------

